# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Dịch vụ in ly sứ ở tphcm chuyên nghiệp nhất

## lamseolamsao

*Những bạn ở TPHCM có nhu cầu in ly sứ để làm quà tặng? Các doanh nghiệp lớn, nhỏ ở Bình Dương muốn tìm dịch vụ in logo lên ly sứ?*

*Câu trả lời của quý khách hàng tại đây. Công ty TNHH Inlogo nhận đặt in ly sứ cho các khách ở xa như Bình Dương. Khách có thể liên hệ đặt hàng qua điện thoại hoặc email. Khách gửi hình ảnh mà khách muốn in cho chúng tôi.*

*Lưu ý: Điền đầy đủ thông tin cần thiết:* 

*Thông tin khách hàng ( Tên - Địa chỉ - SĐT )*

*Loại ly, cốc sứ muốn in ( có lấy nắp hay không nắp )*

*Yêu cầu khác (Có cần in chữ, chèn hình, ghép ảnh, kích cỡ ảnh)*

*Cách thức vận chuyển:* 

*Đối với những khách hàng ở tỉnh, thành phố khác: Gửi ảnh qua mail kd.inlogo@gmail.com , yêu cầu điền đúng địa chỉ mail.*

**Phí vận chuyển: đơn hàng sẽ tới trong vòng 6-7 ngày(Phí giao hàng tùy theo số lượng và khối lượng sản phẩm mà chi phí vận chuyển sẽ khác nhau)*



*[replacer_img]*



*Inlogo với kinh nghiệm 5 năm nên làm việc hết sức chuyên nghiệp để làm hài lòng quý khách. Những sản phẩm ly sứ được chúng tôi chọn lựa kỹ càng, chất lượng, không chứa hóa chất độc hại, bảo đảm sức khỏe người tiêu dùng. Màu in thuộc loại tốt nhất thị trường để đảm bảo quý khách sử dụng không xảy ra vấn đề nguy hiểm.*

*Tại TPHCM, có rất nhiều công ty nhận* *[replacer_a]**nhưng vì sao bạn nên chọn chúng tôi. Lý do là đây:*

*Chúng tôi có giá thành tốt nhất thị trường.*

*Nhận in với mọi số lượng từ ít cho đến hàng ngàn cái, thậm chí 1 cái.*

*Chúng tôi có rất nhiều kiểu dáng, màu sắc để bạn lựa chọn từ đơn giản cho đến phức tạp.*

*In được mọi hình ảnh với mọi màu sắc mà bạn yêu cầu.*

*Giao hàng trên toàn quốc dù chỉ một cái.*

*Khi bạn nhận được hàng rồi mới thanh toán.*

*Có thể xuất hóa đơn đỏ cho bạn.*

*Mọi thông tin về sản phẩm - báo giá - góp ý qua các hình thức dưới đây:*

*Hotline: (08).73.05.78.78*

*Email: kd.inlogo@gmail.com*

*Showroom: 509 Nguyễn Trãi, phường 7, quận 5*

*Giờ mở cửa: từ 8h đến 21h - Tất cả các ngày trong tuần.*

----------

